# Move a wall



## Wornout (Jan 22, 2010)

I have a problem with this wall angleing too far into my kitchen.  
When it was built they did not leave enough room for a side by side fridge.
Its 3-4 inches to narrow. I want to move the wall out to be in a straight line with the hallway.
It will leave enough room for a small broom closet next to the fridge.
Behind this angled wall, there is the master bedroom closet and the kitchen.
I want to leave it there and attach the new wall to it, if that makes any sence.  The wall would stop at the end of the broom closet.  See pics please.
Any suggestions on how to procede?


----------



## SJNServices (Jan 22, 2010)

Sounds doable. could you post a pic of the inside of the kitchen and possibly a before/after floor drawing? still not clear on a few things like location of the fridge.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Jan 22, 2010)

To accommodate just 3" more space you might be able to build a recess into this non-load-bearing partition.

For the drawing, this may help
Free Online Graph Paper / Grid Paper PDFs


----------



## Wornout (Jan 23, 2010)

The fridge is just inside the kitchen entryway to the left.  I had to remove the trim from the entryway and baseboards just to wedge it in the space.  It sticks out about 1 foot from the edge of the counter.


----------



## Wornout (Jan 23, 2010)

here is the pic of the fridge.  see that it is wedged against the wall.  I cant make a recess in the wall.  It would not allow me to open the freezer door.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Jan 24, 2010)

Will you relocate the HVAC air return shown?
I assume the vertical member is load-bearing so it can't be moved.  How will this go cosmetically with the wall that it is part of, if that wall is moved? 

This problem likely falls into the category of 'over constrained' and so all of the solutions will have downsides.  
People who solve these kinds of problems for a living would say the first step is to list all possible reasonable options, including and besides moving the wall.


----------



## inspectorD (Jan 24, 2010)

My opinion?
Make the cased opening larger and install a panel on the fridge side where the opening gets enlarged. 
This will give you at least 4 inches and no wall work, just more trim and a panel.
You could even install a bookcase on that side with the flag picture, to get away from the contrived look.


----------



## SJNServices (Jan 24, 2010)

I think I would stay under the HVAC vent (make a shelf). Kill everything with a saws all thats in the way of what you want (excluding wires) and frame up anything thats missing. After that just add drywall and trim. Am I being a bit simplistic?


----------



## Wornout (Jan 24, 2010)

I will have to move the HVAC return air out to the new wall.  We really want this area opened up.  Removing the wall that extends past the kitchen entry is what we need to do.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Jan 24, 2010)

I guess I'd first remove all the drywall on one side, just to eliminate surprises.  And hope the finished [or not] floor underneath this wall looks reasonably like the rest of your floor.


----------



## Wornout (Jan 26, 2010)

I will start removing the drywall today and post more pics soon.


----------

